# new touring bike??



## dunwguv (Aug 7, 2009)

I thought I read somewhere that BD was going to have a new motobecane touring bike, was gonna be high end? Is this a true fact? if so, BD, can you give pics/stats on here, I'm looking at getting a touring bike and love my kilo, would love to support BD again. thanks for your help


----------

